# working in Egypt



## hopelesslylostlol (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi, im coming out to Egypt in August with my fiancee who has a teaching post in the 6th of october city, i am currently looking for work and have spoken to several recruitment agencies who have told me they can find me work no problem and that i should contact them as soon as i arrive there. however i am a little uncertain about the whole work permit/visa requirements and how i go about it all.

my fiancee is fortunate that her school is taking care of all of the paperwork etc for her, but all of the stuff i have found online seems to suggest i have to have a work permit or some sort of visa, which apparently i would need a letter off the company i shall be working for in order to get one, but as i wont be getting any work until i arrive i was wondering how i would go about getting these things in order?

also one of the guys at one of the agencies i spoke to also suggested that i wouldnt need a visa or work permit, which all sounds a bit dodgy to me?

any help and advice would be greatly appreciated, ad if anyone is looking for employees would also love to hear from you


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The company should get you the work permit...however given the current situation, many prefer to pay cash under the table. As the gov is cracking down on illegal workers, there is obvious risk. You can try contacting one of the major law firms around Cairo, they may offer further advice.


----------



## hopelesslylostlol (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, i have heard that the government is a bt dodgy lol just out of curiousity, how much under the table money shall i bring with me??? lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can find work before you get here it may be better. You may find if you don't get work with a work visa, that you have trouble renewing your visa to stay, unless of course you can prove you are being supported. Work permits cost a lots of money, relatively speaking, so many employers do not want the extra expense, or inconvenience if they make you pay for it. Do you have easily transferable skills to find work here?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The police in Cairo have been arresting illegal workers... they do swoops now and again but definately things are tightening up here re illegal work


----------



## hopelesslylostlol (Apr 30, 2015)

Helen Ellis said:


> If you can find work before you get here it may be better. You may find if you don't get work with a work visa, that you have trouble renewing your visa to stay, unless of course you can prove you are being supported. Work permits cost a lots of money, relatively speaking, so many employers do not want the extra expense, or inconvenience if they make you pay for it. Do you have easily transferable skills to find work here?


i have several offers of work when i arrive in Egypt, most promising is an admin position with a recruitent agency that is willing to offer me short term contracts atm but hoping to get work with vodafone in one of their call centers as i have been informed that they will sort a work permit for me, obviously i want to be in Egypt legally so hoping to sort a job before i arrive as im really looking forward to spending 2 years over there with my fiancee


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If a major company is hiring you, odds are better they can get you a work permit. Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hopelesslylostlol said:


> i have several offers of work when i arrive in Egypt, most promising is an admin position with a recruitent agency that is willing to offer me short term contracts atm but hoping to get work with vodafone in one of their call centers as i have been informed that they will sort a work permit for me, obviously i want to be in Egypt legally so hoping to sort a job before i arrive as im really looking forward to spending 2 years over there with my fiancee


Vodaphone are hiring right now, my American friend who worked nights there and left last week to go back to the USA earned 3500 le per month .


----------

